# Diagrama NU3000 behringer



## alexis y leidys (Mar 9, 2013)

tengo un pequeño daño y quiero reparar por eso es necesario este diagrama


----------



## Pablo M P (Mar 10, 2013)

he estado buscando y no he encontrado nada, de todos los modos dinos cual es ese ''daño'' para poder ayudarte.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?topic=132608.0


----------



## alexis y leidys (Mar 15, 2013)

el daño que tengo es que me manda un pequeño voltage en salida y cuando conecto una cavina fane se bloquea pero nada mas es un solo canal y los irf estan en buen estado


----------



## German Alvizo (Ago 8, 2019)

*A*lguien que tenga el esquema completo de éste  ampli*ficador B*ehringer nu3000 ?
*N*ecesito saber el valor de "R183 y R309", son del mismo valor.


----------

